# Very Very Small Mafia Thrice [Day 1]



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

The sun sets over VVS Town.


*24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia Thrice [Night 0]*

*KR-9 was found dead.

24 hours for lynchings.*


----------



## .... (Jul 6, 2011)

Innocent or Mafia?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

He was innocent.


----------



## Mai (Jul 6, 2011)

You have such terrible luck, *Mawile.*


----------



## Skyman (Jul 6, 2011)

I vote for *Mawile* to be lynched.


----------



## .... (Jul 6, 2011)

...

Seriously?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 6, 2011)

*Mawile*.

Mafia win! :D

l
l
V​


----------



## .... (Jul 6, 2011)

Mafia lovers, correct?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 6, 2011)

Yup


----------



## .... (Jul 6, 2011)

Dammit.


----------



## Mai (Jul 6, 2011)

I find it amusing that I've been lover/lovered with two out of the three VVS games. :D


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 26, 2011)

Mawile is lynched and Mafia + Lover win.

Queue in a sec...


----------

